# THOUGHTS ? Betta Breeding Pair



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

These two just spawned today! 
Male Cosmo HMPK + Pineapple HMPK Female.
What do you think the fry will look like? 
(Female is temporarily in a cup while I removed her out of the spawning tank.)


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

This pair also spawned on the same day! :O


----------

